# Simple Beer Can Chicken



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Simple Beer Can Chicken

Prepare a Simple Brine one day before you plan on eating the chciken;

Boil water and add Salt, Pepper, Lemon Pepper, Worcestershire Sauce and a Full Strength Budweiser. Let cool to room temp and add ice and a whole chicken (innards removed). Refrigerate overnight.

Today I used my Propane Grill and lit one side of the burner to cook using indirect heat and let the temp get up to approx 300 F.

Open a can of Full Strength Budweiser, take a long pull or two and stuff the ass end of the yard bird over the half empty can of Bud. Lightly Season the bird with Lemon Pepper Seasoning. Place Chicken and Beer can in a foil roasting pan and pour some chicken stock and the innards from the bird into the pan. Cook over indirect heat, rotating once or twice during the cooking process until internal temp of the chicken reaches 180 F. I crank up the heat for the last few minutes to about 400 F to get the skin nice and crispy.

Yesterday I brined the whole chicken and let it sit in the brine for almost 24 hrs. I cooked it for about 1 hour 45 minutes until the temp was 180 F and me and Mrs Slippy devoured it like a pack of starving hyenas with tapeworms! I gave the dogs the innards and they love me the most now.



EDIT; Works with Coke or Dr Pepper just as good as Beer. Also, get you a Beer Can Chicken Holder it makes it easier to keep the chicken propped up. You can find them at BASS PRO or Cabelas or probably Wal Mart for you Chicom lovers!


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Sounds yummy. Thanks. I was just fixing to task the warden to go step and fetch us some bbq.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Bigwheel 
You motivated me with your recipe the other day, thank you!


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

If those didn't turn out so good I would call that border line alcohol abuse.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

hawgrider said:


> If those didn't turn out so good I would call that border line alcohol abuse.


I used to feel bad about wasting the half can of Budweiser, until I figured out you can add it to the drippings and make a gravy!


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Bigwheel
> You motivated me with your recipe the other day, thank you!


Mighty kind of you to say that Sir. i always like to be accused of being motivational..lol. It happens so seldom I think.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Slippy said:


> I used to feel bad about wasting the half can of Budweiser, until I figured out you can add it to the drippings and make a gravy!


Perfect recovery! :-D


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Do remember to open the Bud first though. The first time I did a beer can chicken I was so worried about being able to prop it up right, I forgot to open the can of beer. It went about an hour, then Hiroshima! :lol:


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Inor said:


> Do remember to open the Bud first though. The first time I did a beer can chicken I was so worried about being able to prop it up right, I forgot to open the can of beer. It went about an hour, then Hiroshima! :lol:


Ok that right there is funny!!!!


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

hawgrider said:


> Ok that right there is funny!!!!


It was not funny at the time. Although I think we went out to eat so that was okay.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Inor said:


> Do remember to open the Bud first though. The first time I did a beer can chicken I was so worried about being able to prop it up right, I forgot to open the can of beer. It went about an hour, then Hiroshima! :lol:


You can't make that up. HILARIOUS!

BTW thanks for the recipe slip!


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

This is a classic!


----------

